# Strength Equipment Lubricant



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

If you own a cable gym machine, what do you use to lube the guide post(s)?














						How to Choose the Right Fitness Equipment Lubricant - Prosource Fitness Equipment
					

VIDEO: Choose the right lubricant for your exercise machine with tips from a professional fitness equipment service technician.




					www.prosourcefitness.com
				




Manufacturers I found seem to recommend 100% silicone for strength equipment.

With the silicone lubricant I picked I would say there is maybe about 5 lbs resistance with no plates on.

Send mentioned 3-in-1 which I would be willing to try.

What has worked for you?


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

Depends on the bushings. 3-in-1 is petroleum based which may degrade some plastic bushings. Most likely they are PTFE which would be fine with 3-in-1, but if the manufacturer recommends silicone, I would use silicone. 

Personally, I use floor wax with embedded silicone. It probably isn't the best lubricant around, but it's very dust resistant and doesn't get all over your cloths if you lean against it.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 16, 2021)

fluid film. i havent used it on strength equipment, but that stuff is the bomb!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 16, 2021)

Spit


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

shackleford said:


> fluid film. i havent used it on strength equipment, but that stuff is the bomb!


Fluid film?

Never heard of it.

Looked it up and it does list exercise equipment!





__





						Recreation - Fluid Film
					

For bikes, boats, guns, and other recreation equipment, FLUID FILM provides natural protection against corrosion in warm and moist environments.




					www.fluid-film.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

flenser said:


> Depends on the bushings. 3-in-1 is petroleum based which may degrade some plastic bushings. Most likely they are PTFE which would be fine with 3-in-1, but if the manufacturer recommends silicone, I would use silicone.
> 
> Personally, I use floor wax with embedded silicone. It probably isn't the best lubricant around, but it's very dust resistant and doesn't get all over your cloths if you lean against it.


Yeah I contacted Marcy and gave them the model number for my gym.

They just recommended to use any silicone based lubricant.

You have a brand name or link for that floor wax?


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 16, 2021)

I use motor oil for the bearings and marine grease for the movable parts .. like the bars the bearings slide along, or weights on some machines.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> If you own a cable gym machine, what do you use to lube the guide post(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semen


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2021)

I use this, I get it at HD/Lowe's. I've had no issues so far.


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I contacted Marcy and gave them the model number for my gym.
> 
> They just recommended to use any silicone based lubricant.
> 
> You have a brand name or link for that floor wax?


I was wrong. It's actually car wax. 






						Amazon.com: The Treatment 26016 Heavy Duty Silicone Car Wax, 16 oz, 1 Pack : Automotive
					

Buy The Treatment 26016 Heavy Duty Silicone Car Wax, 16 oz, 1 Pack: Waxes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Kalicut (Dec 16, 2021)

Little expensive but order some from Kimball Midwest, it’s expensive compared to your big box store brands but works way better and takes a lot smaller amount to do the job.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

we use 3 in 1 oil


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

flenser said:


> Depends on the bushings. 3-in-1 is petroleum based which may degrade some plastic bushings. Most likely they are PTFE which would be fine with 3-in-1, but if the manufacturer recommends silicone, I would use silicone.
> 
> Personally, I use floor wax with embedded silicone. It probably isn't the best lubricant around, but it's very dust resistant and doesn't get all over your cloths if you lean against it.





Skullcrusher said:


> Yeah I contacted Marcy and gave them the model number for my gym.
> 
> They just recommended to use any silicone based lubricant.
> 
> You have a brand name or link for that floor wax?



Flenser brings up a good point about plastics. The material used could influence the type of lubricant needed.

I can only think that Marcy is using materials that require a silicone based lubricant in order to ensure safety and longevity. Although I still think it seems unusual, since silicone lubes tend to go gummy after a period of time.

I wonder what the materials Marcy uses for their pulley systems 🤔


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Flenser brings up a good point about plastics. The material used could influence the type of lubricant needed.
> 
> I can only think that Marcy is using materials that require a silicone based lubricant in order to ensure safety and longevity. Although I still think it seems unusual, since silicone lubes tend to go gummy after a period of time.
> 
> I wonder what the materials Marcy uses for their pulley systems 🤔


This is my home gym...









						Marcy Cage Home Gym | MWM-7041
					

The Marcy MWM-7041 Marcy Power Rack Power Cage Home Gym - safely do squats, Lat pull downs, & more | visit Marcypro.com




					www.marcypro.com
				




Maybe you can tell.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> This is my home gym...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at the pictures, but I can't tell from that. So I downloaded the manual. They don't say the material, but the manual does say to use WD-40 for the lubricant. I wonder why the manual says WD-40, but then Marcy themselves tell you to use silicone based.

I am extra confused now 😂


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Flenser brings up a good point about plastics. The material used could influence the type of lubricant needed.
> 
> I can only think that Marcy is using materials that require a silicone based lubricant in order to ensure safety and longevity. Although I still think it seems unusual, since silicone lubes tend to go gummy after a period of time.
> 
> I wonder what the materials Marcy uses for their pulley systems 🤔


That's why I use wax with silicone embedded. That doesn't gum up. It just slowly wears off.


----------



## flenser (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I looked at the pictures, but I can't tell from that. So I downloaded the manual. They don't say the material, but the manual does say to use WD-40 for the lubricant. I wonder why the manual says WD-40, but then Marcy themselves tell you to use silicone based.
> 
> I am extra confused now 😂


WD-40? Wow. Sounds like the manual was written by a body builder : )


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I looked at the pictures, but I can't tell from that. So I downloaded the manual. They don't say the material, but the manual does say to use WD-40 for the lubricant. I wonder why the manual says WD-40, but then Marcy themselves tell you to use silicone based.
> 
> I am extra confused now 😂


The email actually said to use WD-40 or any silicone based lubricant.







I know better than to use WD-40 so I just kind of left that out!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> The email actually said to use WD-40 or any silicone based lubricant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so confusing, because they are completely different types of oils with different properties. 

I wonder if Mary H has excellent titties, and if she's the same Mary that we've all come to know and love 😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That's so confusing, because they are completely different types of oils with different properties.
> 
> I wonder if Mary H has excellent titties, and if she's the same Mary that we've all come to know and love 😂


When I thanked her she told me she hoped I have happy holidays.

She may not know her stuff but she was sure nice! 

Might have to hit it!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Well aside from the spit and semen, you guys have given me a lot of different stuff to try.

Thank you!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well aside from the spit and semen, you guys have given me a lot of different stuff to try.
> 
> Thank you!


Hey, don't look down on spit and semen. Spit got me through many adolescent nights, and the result was s...  Nevermind 😅


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 16, 2021)

Astroglide silicone lube.  Multipurpose.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Astroglide silicone lube.  Multipurpose.


Damnit, I had this same joke in my head last night... and then I forgot to use it in the thread 😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 16, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Little expensive but order some from Kimball Midwest, it’s expensive compared to your big box store brands but works way better and takes a lot smaller amount to do the job.





			https://www.kimballmidwest.com/All-Products/Chemicals/Lubricating-Compounds


----------

